# Paul Chapman Art.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I ran across these Ag posters by artist Paul Chapman. They are done on fine paper and then laminated and can be ordered direct from the UK very reasonably. These would be great for school projects for the kids or for your teaching class. They come in so many different animal varieties. Cows, pigs, sheep, chickens, ducks, horses, turkeys, rabbits, farm animals, and our beloved vintage tractors. Very reasonably priced and with shipping it would be about $10 US. I doubt that anyone would have one like yours....

Regards, Mike

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PaulChapmanFineArt?ref=l2-shop-info-name&section_id=16507787


----------

